# New blocks?



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Just started Flex a couple days ago.

Did my first prime delivery and was almost finished with route when I got alert saying there was extended pay pricing. I wanted to look and see what was open, but I couldn't figure out how to see available blocks while on current delivery route. How can I see open blocks while still delivering?

Any tips and tricks are appreciated.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

... you can't see blocks while you're working a block.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

brentb31 said:


> Just started Flex a couple days ago.
> 
> Did my first prime delivery and was almost finished with route when I got alert saying there was extended pay pricing. I wanted to look and see what was open, but I couldn't figure out how to see available blocks while on current delivery route. How can I see open blocks while still delivering?
> 
> Any tips and tricks are appreciated.


Hit Menu and then Offers. When on a block you just can't get there from home screen.


----------

